# Oil leak. Help



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

3 weeks ago i took my '98 740IL back to the dealer because i noticed a small oil leak. I was heading to Philly for a week and the day before i had to leave, he "found" the leak and said that the car should not be driven because some hose was broken and if it got worst, could damage the engine. I washed my car today and had it running as i dried it. When i moved it back a few feet, i noticed the oil leak again. He spent $750 on parts and Labor but i am beginning to think that paper work he showed me is fraudulant. Any ideas about where this leak can be coming from? It's definitley motor oil. Brown in color.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

These cars seldom leak so much oil that it drops down onto the driveway, especially with the plastic under engine shroud in place. More likely it is hydraulic fluid from a power steering line. It can be light brown in color, but is generally a lot clearer than engine oil.

Where is the exact drip in relation to the front of the car, with you facing the windshield? Most times a hydraulic hose leak is noticed in the area of t he left front wheel, either fore or aft.

jake


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

If i am facing the vehicle, the leak is on the left side. It is light brown in color. When i drive the vehicle and park it after, there is no oil present. I just happened to be cleaning the car and had it running.


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

you need to pull the engine cover off the bottom (just held on by 8 phillips screws) and then watch for the leak as the car runs...use some rags and wipe everything down before so you can see the leak..could be from a couple of places, including the lower oil pan cover (where the oil drain plug is housed).


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I am taking it into the shop tomorrow to see what the issue is. The dealer had someone "fix" a leak before but it seems to be leaking from the same spot. I think they patched up the issue instead of fixing it.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Ok, my mechanic found the leaks. Two of the 3 hoses for the power steering are leaking. Rear Main seal is leaking. This is the most major leak because the tranny has to be dropped to fix this. The oil drain plug is also leaking because it needs a new washer. I called the dealer and he says he may cancel the deal because he has already spent too much money on the car.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

There are too many nice cars out there to waste any more time with this car....let the dealer have it back. Look around for a nice '01 with a wide screen nav and relatively low mileage. Mine is at 85K miles now and most of the known problems are behind me. Owning a BMW should not be a continuous pain in the tuchas.

jake


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

DJ_GMONEY said:


> Ok, my mechanic found the leaks. Two of the 3 hoses for the power steering are leaking. Rear Main seal is leaking. This is the most major leak because the tranny has to be dropped to fix this. The oil drain plug is also leaking because it needs a new washer. I called the dealer and he says he may cancel the deal because he has already spent too much money on the car.


What dealership is that?


----------

